
Bullying Is Good For Your Health | TIME - marojejian
http://time.com/96848/bullying-can-make-a-bully-healthier/
======
marojejian
While I'm skeptical of drawing conclusions about a really complex system from
such sparse data, This is consistent with some other findings. Researchers
have found differences in stress hormones based on status in animals (hyaena's
I think?). And there is a famous British study that correlates work status
with health (however that correlation might be better explained as health
causes -> status).

------
spingsprong
I wonder if that can be somehow simulated and still give the benefit. A game
where you get to dominate and boss about other characters maybe?

